# Dorian Surgery



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Another nice lesson Robert. I'm glad your hip replacement didn't turn out like this one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You're a warrior Robert. Great lesson. Melodic thirds works too!


----------

